# 97 altima cigarette lighter fuse



## iiredskins89 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 97 Nissan Altima... I no longer have the labels to the fuse box.. does anyone know where the cigarette lighter fuse is?


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

taken from a repair guide


----------

